
U.S. Cancer Death Rates Are Dropping at the Fastest Pace on Record - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-08/cancer-death-rate-in-u-s-shows-fastest-drop-on-new-treatments
======
adventured
[https://outline.com/L5S9Xt](https://outline.com/L5S9Xt)

